# Salvia divinorum



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I dont think I can link to the page, so if you want to read about this, go to wikipedia and type in Salvia divinorum.

Has anyone ever tried this stuff? I havnt but am considering it though Im kind of scared to. I think it could be either good or bad. Really read about this stuff and tell me what you think. It says it can make you feel disconnected from your body for like 5 minutes and then you return to normal. Maybe for us it could either further disconnect us or when we come off of it it would make us normal?

Other uses treat depression and increase confidence. The benefits of this drug could be amazing for me and it's legal where I live. Im considering it...


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

After doing some research and actually feeling...normal for the last day I dont think Im going to try salvia. It sounds too dangerous for people predisposed to DP. It's a dissociaive drug and I've read that people "get stuck" into not feeling real.


----------



## Hazey (Jan 1, 2009)

I used to be a regular user of Salvia, I thought it was fun and exciting, but that was before I had the DP issue.

Since I know what Salvia is now, and DP, I know not to do it. I highly suggest you don't either. It's a pretty scary thing.

I already have problems with reality. Salvia takes reality and screws with it tenfold.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I've done it a bunch. I'd usually smoke a bunch of 10x or 20x, but I seem to have a really high tolerance for the stuff so I'd never have a real "trip." I would, however, get kind of messed up. After DP started whenever I'd smoke it I would become convinced that life up to that point was a hallucination that started the last time I'd smoked. DPD and mindfuck drugs don't mix. Stay off the dissociatives/psychedelics.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

If you put Salvia divinorum into the forum search engine...Very useful.....You get 11 search results. If you just search Salvia you get 5 pages worth.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> If you put Salvia divinorum into the forum search engine...Very useful.....You get 11 search results. If you just search Salvia you get 5 pages worth.


 I'll use the search engine next time 8)


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Theres no harm in asking still, the forum search engine just gves you extra information. :wink:


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

well, i do think its at least worth trying once. saying that its different for everyone.
my friend said he had a cartoon musical telling him never to do try it again, another just practicing his projectile vomiting, i had something like a repeat of 1 sec intervals. like i went back in time every 1 sec to do the same thing for 5 minutes. i was scared cuz i couldn't do anything else. it was like when you have mirrors facing each other and you see yourself go on and on. but you were the mirror, you couldn't just walk away and return to normal until it was over!
..in the long run i'd totally do it again just to see if something else happens.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I've done it a few times now. I actually enjoy it.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

i've always wanted to try shrooms. see if that made me feel like a better grip afterwards. onwards? on life. that is.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Shrooms + DP will fuuck you up.

But they're a lot of fun.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Getting shrooms soon. Will let everyone know how it goes.

Getting a half of purples.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Bad call, man, bad call. I smoked pot two weeks ago for the first time since June, had a terrible flashback/panic attack with severe DP and amnesia (my girlfriend told me most of what happened).

If you must drug, stick to the ones that don't fuuck your mind (alcohol, pills, coke, the good stuff).


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

My head is fucked anyway. I've done shrooms before and I didnt notice a worsening in my dp. I smoke a couple times a week, sometimes mixed with salvia. No worse than before when I didnt, and I feel good doin it. Actually my overall stress and depression has gone down quite a bit since self medicating. 8)

Oh and I only do natural stuff. Nothing man made.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

on the contrary, rattle it up some more, and things are bound to change.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

diagnosedindigo said:


> on the contrary, rattle it up some more, and things are bound to change.


The only way left is up. Should I get any worse I'll likely finally fall into the insane category and if that happens I wont care anymore.

I like the escape weed and shrooms offer, so cheers mate!


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

aye indeed, the lower you fall the higher you fly. i wonder what those native americans recommend. now i bet they know exactly what they're talking about.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I've only just started thinking about it, but Im noticing now that I've been using cannabis 2-3 times a week, I actually feel more in control of what Im doing. I dont feel as crazy as I normally do...dp actually seems to be less than usual. Im feeling pretty good lately!


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

you know, i know its plain bad luck or something. but last time i did that i had a bad trip. i held on for dear life. im pretty sure i faded out of existence for a good half hour. and then i there was the time i was 12 and smoked for a straight year. im pretty sure i lost some iq points there. lol.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Hah, well Im sure it doesnt help me get any smarter. Ah well Id rather be stupid and happy than intelligent and miserable.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

oh i know! the only smart people i see are either mad insane or just pissed off all the time.
oh lenny, all he wanted was something nice and soft to pet!


----------



## rofflecopter69 (Mar 11, 2009)

hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## rofflecopter69 (Mar 11, 2009)

hey man i have tried salvia before and i had a really bad trip, scince then i had this random feeling of being detached from reality that would come on every now and again and that really worried me so i would think about it a lot. i was in class 3 days ago and i was thinking about this feeling of being detached from reality and then i got hit by something, im not sure if it was an anxiety attack or a flashback to my salvia trip but it was horrible, i havnt been back to school since because i now have something that feels very much like what depersonalization is described as, im not 100 percent but im going to see a psychologist in a weeks time. So if you have any issues with depersonalization i would highly recomend you do not use salvia.


----------



## rofflecopter69 (Mar 11, 2009)

hey man i have tried salvia before and i had a really bad trip, scince then i had this random feeling of being detached from reality that would come on every now and again and that really worried me so i would think about it a lot. i was in class 3 days ago and i was thinking about this feeling of being detached from reality and then i got hit by something, im not sure if it was an anxiety attack or a flashback to my salvia trip but it was horrible, i havnt been back to school since because i now have something that feels very much like what depersonalization is described as, im not 100 percent but im going to see a psychologist in a weeks time. So if you have any issues with depersonalization i would highly recomend you do not use salvia.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Some guy entered another world on Salvia and his stairs became waterfalls and faces were coming out of the walls. I dont understand how you guys, supposedly suffering from DP/DR, would want to use drugs that do just that and then some. Im pretty liberal when it comes to drugs and would totally try them all (except for you know, the hardcore stuff like needles n shit) if i were DP free and on no medications and knew that the stuff wasnt laced/bad quality etc, but in my current mental state I just know that I would kill my mind if I did psychadelics/halicunogenics like shrooms/salvia/lsd/acid etc.

If you feel the need to experiment try some "safe" speed or extacy, I havent done em but i could imagine them to have a short term good effect on DP/DR, speed because of the total maximization of the central nerv system and X because of the eXtreme ammounts of serotonin and all around "feel good" release.

Just remember dosage/quality control, dont be stupid. People die from overdosing.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Very very stupid, why would you use drugs that makes you feel even more detached? it only makes it even more fucked up for you


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Rein said:


> Very very stupid, why would you use drugs that makes you feel even more detached? it only makes it even more flower* up for you


Well easy- it doesnt.  not for me anyway.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesse is a special case.
Don't use psychedelics or hallucinogens if you have DPD.
Recreational drugs (alcohol, benzos, painkillers, speed, cocaine) are usually okay.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

egodeath said:


> Jesse is a special case.
> Don't use psychedelics or hallucinogens if you have DPD.
> Recreational drugs (alcohol, benzos, painkillers, speed, cocaine) are usually okay.


Right. Im definately not recommending anyone to use Salvia, weed, or magic mushrooms. (All my drugs of choice) Also, I dont normally smoke straight salvia as I respect it and it's potency and dont think I'd enjoy a full on salvia trip. I like to sprinkle a little bit over my weed when I smoke a bowl and that really boosts the high to very enjoyable levels.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

You must be smoking some good stuff from a Sativa plant. Do you know what strain of weed exactly you are smoking?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Inzom said:


> You must be smoking some good stuff from a Sativa plant. Do you know what strain of weed exactly you are smoking?


He's from Ohio, so either homegrown or that dank Cali shit.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

egodeath said:


> Inzom said:
> 
> 
> > You must be smoking some good stuff from a Sativa plant. Do you know what strain of weed exactly you are smoking?
> ...


Here we only have the best xD


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah I've had plenty of dank Cali shit, but I recently found some nice stuff. Dont know what it is though.


----------



## ChampionSocks (Mar 10, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Bad call, man, bad call. I smoked pot two weeks ago for the first time since June, had a terrible flashback/panic attack with severe DP and amnesia (my girlfriend told me most of what happened).
> 
> If you must drug, stick to the ones that don't fuuck your mind (alcohol, pills, coke, the good stuff).


Seriously, My DP was stable, but when i tried weed last week it got wayyy worse and Im still going through hell with all the anxiety and panic attacks. Any chance that ill eventually go back to stable?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Inzom said:


> You must be smoking some good stuff from a Sativa plant. Do you know what strain of weed exactly you are smoking?


Like Ryan said I probably have some crap weed. Im pretty sure that the tiny bit of 80x salvia I sprinkle on my weed is really enhancing my high. So cheap weed + expensive salvia= expensive weed? I dont know, but Im sure enjoying it.

Also, for about an entire day after I've come down from the high, I feel great and really happy. I think I've found some self-medication that helps me out a lot.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> Inzom said:
> 
> 
> > You must be smoking some good stuff from a Sativa plant. Do you know what strain of weed exactly you are smoking?
> ...


Where in God's name did you find 80x salvia?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

egodeath said:


> Conjurus said:
> 
> 
> > Inzom said:
> ...


They sell it at a store not far from here. 10x-80x.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Strongest I've ever seen was 25x.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

http://smokeclear.com/shopsite_sc/product289.html


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

How on earth does Salvia qualify as an 'Alternative Remedy or Therapy' haha.

I've done it before, and it was an interesting experience - Smoke all the pot and salvia you want if you are able to, but I really don't think hallucinogenic drugs are remedies or therapies for anything except perhaps boredom with life.

Might not be the best place for this thread, no? Wouldn't want someone trying this to alleviate their DP and ending up in a hospital.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Matt210 said:


> How on earth does Salvia qualify as an 'Alternative Remedy or Therapy' haha.
> 
> I've done it before, and it was an interesting experience - Smoke all the pot and salvia you want if you are able to, but I really don't think hallucinogenic drugs are remedies or therapies for anything except perhaps boredom with life.
> 
> Might not be the best place for this thread, no? Wouldn't want someone trying this to alleviate their DP and ending up in a hospital.


Because a survey showed that after the trip, for up to 24 hours subjects felt increased insight, increased connection with nature, increased self-confidence, improved concentration, calmness, and improved mood. It's a powerful drug and should be respected, but if used properly could very well be therapeutic for some. It is for me.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Conjurus said:


> Matt210 said:
> 
> 
> > How on earth does Salvia qualify as an 'Alternative Remedy or Therapy' haha.
> ...


Fair enough, I don't mean to come off as condescending - apologies if I did.

I don't personally believe that anything good can come in the long term from using hallucinogenic drugs, so certainly be careful. But I really do believe to each his/her own so if salvia helps get you through the day then that is fine by me.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Matt210 said:


> Conjurus said:
> 
> 
> > Matt210 said:
> ...


I'ma have to go with Matt on this one. Recomending hallucinogens to people with DPD might help, but it has a better chance of fu-cking them up more.

LSD is supposed to increase insight and all that...and it sure as hell did until I was so in tune with myself that I realized I was insane.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

egodeath said:


> I'ma have to go with Matt on this one. Recomending hallucinogens to people with DPD might help, but it has a better chance of fu-cking them up more.
> 
> LSD is supposed to increase insight and all that...and it sure as hell did until I was so in tune with myself that I realized I was insane.


Except I wasn't recommending hallucinogens to anybody.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> Right. Im definately not recommending anyone to use Salvia, weed, or magic mushrooms. (All my drugs of choice) Also, I dont normally smoke straight salvia as I respect it and it's potency and dont think I'd enjoy a full on salvia trip. I like to sprinkle a little bit over my weed when I smoke a bowl and that really boosts the high to very enjoyable levels.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Matt210 said:


> How on earth does Salvia qualify as an 'Alternative Remedy or Therapy' haha.
> 
> Might not be the best place for this thread, no? Wouldn't want someone trying this to alleviate their DP and ending up in a hospital.


I agree, it doesn't qualify as an alternative remedy or therapy, I also don't think that Jesse was suggesting it was either, just sharing his experience.

Maybe this would be better in the experiences with medications/drugs section perhaps.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

My bad if I put it in the wrong area. I made this topic a couple weeks after I joined the site.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Sorry, I feel like a jackass now - I didn't mean to be judgemental.

I was really just chuckling about it being in here. Not a huge deal or anything. I think most people will understand that smoking salvia is not a remedy or a therapy.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Matt210 said:


> I think most people will understand that smoking salvia is not a remedy or a therapy.


except for some people.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Well as such, it's not a remedy or a therapy-It's a short term temporary answer to a usually long term complex problem.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

At any rate, I'm quitting it anyway. Time to save money


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

What pharmaceutical medications if any are you on Conjurus? If its ok to ask.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Lamictal, Vistaril, Anafranil, Invega

and Synthroid for my thyroid disease.


----------

